# Major serial number



## MajorFordson (Aug 27, 2011)

I have recently bought what appears to be a Fordson Power Major (this is what the badge on the hood says) but the engine serial number is 1593221. All the websites I have checked state that Power Majors (1958-61) do not have this serial number but I can't find what model and date of registration this serial number does relate to.
Can anyone help please? Thanks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Links for serial number in this thread:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f244/looking-help-16481/
gives that you have a Super Major assembled in March 1961.

Links in threads works best when you are logged in to this forum.


----------



## MajorFordson (Aug 27, 2011)

That's very helpful, thanks Hacke.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad to help, if you check numbers on the other places you may found out if previous owner switched engines or hoods/badges.


----------

